# Slime



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Do any of you use Slime or another brand tire sealant in you ATVs?

I never used it before but i plan on going on a ride in AR this spring and i don't want to get out there and have a flat. If you have used it, whats the cons. I would think the pros are obvious.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I guess it's better than it use to be, when they first came out with it it didnt do anything but make a mess. And rust the inside of steel rims. I have tried anyin a long time. There's always "fix-a-flat" cans you can pack along on the ride.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

once you ever take that tire off the rim you got a mess on your hands.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

You think it would cause the tire to be out of balance?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Green slime works greet. Iv got it in my ice tiers there's like 100 screws in them each!! and yes they go all the way through. This is the only way to keep air in them. When I puled them out of the shed only one was flat 2 were low from last year and I have yet to put air in them sense then. Just don't add too much or it will be out of balance, it will wash off with water if you ever need ( I think it's biodegradable ) and there's ATV green slime. one small bottle will do all 4.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

it will cause it to be out of balance if you put a lot in there. 
It will pool up on one side of the tire and you'll get a wobble at high speed for while until it evens all out in there again.

HL claims their product is the best out there.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Isn't that the same thing but a different sticker?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Check this link. HL says this is enough for one ATV. That looks like a lot to put in the tires to me:thinking:

http://vi.ebaydesc.com/ebaymotors/w...1&hr=http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&caz.html


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

That's too much!! I use 32oz for 4. But that's what they say height x width x .12 = oz required for 45mph or less so 25"x10"x.12=30oz, 45mph + is .065 instead of .12.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

So 8 oz in each tire will do my 28" Zillas you think? I hope so. I really don't even want to add it in there but it might be the deference between me riding it home or having to deal with a flat tire in the middle of nowhere.:34:


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I had to put slime in my 29s to MAKE them hold air, works great, i think i put half of a 32oz bottle in each, I belive. As far as cons dont have any as of now!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

If I were you. Get a tire inflate kit $20(the co2 kit). and carry a 24 oz bottle. If you have that PVC tube thing under your back rack a 32 oz will fit there.

What I did (8oz per tire = one cup) was for a controlled area, to ride on a lake for radar runs and to plow the track. No chance for sidewall punchers, big punchers, small tears, ext. All I needed was to seal the holes I put in from the ice screws (kold kutters). But 10 to 20 oz should do depending on the hole if you get one.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the advise :374230:


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep no-prob. My buds and I have had 4 flats at red top. Different times, we've even popped off beads, tore large holes in sidewalls 2 to 3 fingers wide, ext. I got wise and started to carry a compressor, tube, & and a bead breaker.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

we had to reseat a bead in the middle of marengo swamp one year.............................................. :bigeyes:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I did that once as well with a three wheeler tire. I had a buddy run over a stobb that fit perfectly in between the tire and rim. He did not realize it till all the air leaked out and the tire broke down. I ended up tyeing a rope around the center of the tire and tightening it with a stick by twisting the rope till the sides of the tire bulged out enough to seal to the rim.A can of fix a flat later and we where on our way.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

ether is fun to set beads. lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i blew the beads off the rim doing that.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah you can do that bet it was cool. Iv seen 44s done before this way. Stand way the **** back for that and run if it takes a bad bounce!!!!! lol


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I grew up next to a auto junk yard. I seen many wrecker tires done that way. Them old cats done seen it go wrong in the past and always wrap a chain around the tire and rim now. lol


----------

